# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΑΝΕΛΚΥΣΤΗΡΑ

## psycoclan1

Θελω να φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα ελεγχου ανελκυστηρα για μια πολυκατοικια 4ων οροφων. Ψαχνω πληροφοριες απο διαφορα sites. Ξερει κανεις καποιο καλο να μπω να ψαξω?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## spelectrons

μπες στο www.hage.gr και στειλε e-mail εχει τα παντα.

----------


## psycoclan1

βασικα ειναι εργασια για τη σχολη μου! Πρεπει να σχεδιασω το ψηφιακο κυκλωμα κ να το παρουσιασω σαν εργασια 6μηνου! Δε μπορω να ρωτησω εταιρια που κατασκευαζει ανελκυστηρες  :Smile:

----------


## johny16

το κυκλωμα ελεγχου στην ουσια δεν ειναι διακοπτες ψηφιακοι οπου πανε σε  flip-flops και απο κει δινεται η εντολη σε εναν ελεκτη οπου στελνει σημα στο μοτερ του ασανσερ (αφου κανει την καταληλλη ενισχυση) και οσο για τα κουμπια που θα επιλεξεις τον οροφο γινονται με πολυπλεξια.καπως ετσι λειτουργει νομιζω η κανω λαθος?

----------


## thanos

Σου ζητανε κατι με PLC?ριξε μια ματια στις εκδοσεις Τζιολα... www.tziola.gr/gr/default.asp

----------


## psycoclan1

οχι. Το συγκεκριμενο project θελει να κατασκευαστει η ψηφιακη λογικη του με λογικες πυλες AND,NAND,OR,NOR,X-OR,X-NOR κλπ κλπ κλπ.
οχι PLC!

----------


## Vegeta

psycoclan1 εισαι συμφοιτητης με τον z125;;; που εχει ανοιξει και αυτος ενα θεμα για μια εργασια στα ψηφιακα;;;
( http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...75fe1928#47120 )

τελος παντων... πες τι θελεις να κανει αυτο το κυκλωμα και κατι παιζει να βρουμε...
π.χ. να δειχνει σε ποιο οροφο ειναι ο ανελκυστηρας;
       να πατας το κουμπι και αναλογα με το που ειναι να πηγαινει πανω ή κατω;
πες λιγακι πως σας το ζητησε και τι θελει να ελενχει.

----------


## psycoclan1

Η ασκηση γραφει : Να μελετηθει κ να κατασκευαστεικυκλωμα ελεγχου ανελκυστηρα. Η εγκατασταση του ανελκυστηρα ειναι για πολυκατοικια 4ων οροφων(ισογειο κ 3 οροφοι). Στην εγκατασταση θα υπαρχουν τα ακολουθα χαρακτηριστικα :
Α) Θα μπορει να γινει κληση του θαλαμου απο καθε οροφο.
Β) Μεσα στο θαλαμο εκτος απο τα κομβια του οροφου θα υπαρχουν ενδεικτες 7 τομεων(7 segment δλδ) που θα απεικονιζουν τον οροφο στον οποιο  βρισκεται ο θαλαμος.  Επισης, θα απεικονιζονται σε LED οι κινησεις του θαλαμου(ανοδος, καθοδος και σταση).
Γ) Οι κινησεις του θαλαμου θα απεικονιζονται επισης κ σε καθε οροφο.
Δ) Οταν κληθει ο θαλαμος και φτασει στον καλουμενο οροφο θα ανοιγουν οι πορτες, θα παραμενουν ανοικτες εως οτου εισελθουν/εξελθουν οι επιβατες και μετα θα κλεινουν. Ο θαλαμος δε θα μπορει να κανει καμια κινηση για οση ωρα οι πορτες θα ειναι ανοικτες.

Οριστε. Αυτο ειναι το project!Τον z125 δεν τον ξερω. Ισως να ειναι κ συμφοιτητης μου.
Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια σχετικα με το κυκλωμα δεκτη!
Ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερον...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Ολα αυτά με λογικές πύλες χωρίς PLC   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
Το βλέπω κοματάκι δύσκολο, από θέμα χρόνου και μόνο. Να έχεις υπόψην σου οτι ειναι φοβερά πολύπλοκο κύκλωμα.

----------


## psycoclan1

Απο κατω απο την ασκηση σημειωνει οτι η αναπτυξη αυτου του κυκλωματος μπορει να γινει με ολοκληρωμενα κυκλωματα οποιασδηποτε τεχνολογιας. Αυτο σημαινει οτι ειμαστε ελευθεροι να χρησιμοποιησουμε και PLC?

----------


## dal_kos

Παντως με ένα μικροελεγκτή απλοποιείται πάρα πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## Vegeta

κοιτα, για να μην κανω τον πολυξερο δεν ξερω τι ειναι PLC αλλα εαν το θελεις με απλες λογικες πυλες και flip-flop...
με μια γρηγορη ματια θα χρειαστεις για το 
Α) 2 διακοπτες και βγαινει με μια απλη εξισωση karnaugh.
Β) αλλο ενα κυκλωματακι με εξισωση karnaugh για το display (υπαρχει και ολοκληρωμενο ετοιμο βεβαια το 74ls47)
http://maven.smith.edu/~thiebaut/270...74ls47rev5.pdf
και για τις κινησεις πιστευω οτι θα χρειαστεις και εκει ενα απλο κυκλωματακι απο πινακα karnaugh. (το ιδιο και στο Γ)
Δ) θα χρειαστεις ενα D flip-flop να εχει ανοιχτες τις πορτες μεχρι να βγουν οι επιβατες και μετα να της κλεινει οταν θα παρει αλλη εντολη.

γενικα εμενα μου φαινονται απλα... (δεν χερω ισως κανω και λαθος). σε τι εξαμηνο εισαι να καταλαβω ποσο σοβαρα ειναι τα πραγματα;;;

----------


## psycoclan1

Ετσι οπως τα λες πρεπει να ειναι. 2ο εξαμηνο ειμαι..  :Wink: 
Θα καθησω αυτες τις μερες να το κοιταξω λιγο πιο προσεκτικα κ θα επανελθω για τυχων αποριες-ερωτησεις. Μη σας ζαλιζω κ σας.

----------


## Vegeta

καλα το ψιλιαστηκα οτι θα εισαι μικρο εξαμηνο... δεν ξερω εαν εχετε κανει PLC, παντως εαν δεν εχετε κανει μην του το πας ετσι. με μικροελεγκτη σιγουρα οχι (η γνωμη μου).
αλλωστε δεν μπορει να εχει και πολλες απαιτησεις λογο οτι εισαι μικρο εξαμηνο. για κατασκευη προκειται ή για ενα σχεδιακι; οταν λεω κατασκευη απλα να πας να αγορασεις τα ολοκληρωμενα με τις πυλες και να τα συνδέσεις καταληλα με 2 διακοπτες στην εισοδο και τα display και τα ledakia στην εξοδο.
αφου θες να το παλεψεις μονος σου καλα ειναι. κοιτα και λιγο απο την θεωρια σου. σου θυμιζω λιγο τα βηματα:
πινκας αληθειας-->ελαχιστοροι-->karnaugh-->αδιαφοροι-->απλοποιησεις-->συναρτηση-->κυκλωμα.
ευκολα ειναι.  :Wink:

----------


## psycoclan1

και τα 2. Και σχεδιο με τις λογικες πυλες αλλα και τη κατασκευη αυτου με λογικες πυλες πανω σε ραστερ! Μετα θα πρεπει να γραψω το πως λειτουργει κ να κανω μια παρουσιαση αυτου σε powerpoint. Η παρουσιαση θα γινει τον Οκτωβριο οποτε ενταξει εχουμε μεχρι τοτε. Πιστευω μεσα στο καλοκαιρι να το εχω ολοκληρωσει.

----------


## Vegeta

> Πιστευω μεσα στο καλοκαιρι να το εχω ολοκληρωσει.



σιγουρα. κοιτα το λιγο μονος σου οπως ειπες και αν δεις οτι δεν τα καταφερνεις ξαναγραψε

----------


## psycoclan1

Πως θα ορισω το ασανσερ να κατεβει πχ απο τον 4ο στον 1ο οταν το καλει καποιος απο τον 1ο?Ετσι οπως το σκεφτομαι θα βαλω σε καθε κουμπι διαφορετικες πυλες οι οποιες θα κανουν διαφορετικες δουλειες αλλα πως θα "καταλαβαινει" αυτο που θα σταματησει?

----------


## Vegeta

αναλογα ποιος διακοπτης (οροφος) θα ειναι ανοικτος το ασανσερ θα πηγαινει εκει δηλαδη θα εμφανιζεται στην εξοδο (display).
αυτο ρωτας;;;

----------


## GEWKWN

Ελα psycoclan1
βαριομουνα και το εκανα το σχεδιο
εκτος την ενδειξη του οροφου 
Απο το σημειο που δειχνει την 
UP-DOWN COMMAND και STOP
μπορεις να παρεις την ενδειξη
για το αν ανεβενει-κατεβαινει ή
ειναι σταματημενο.
Την λογικη καταλαβε την μονος σου 
για να καταλαβεις και το κυκλωμα.
τρια μερη ειναι

----------


## GEWKWN

το δευτερο

----------


## GEWKWN

και το τριτο
εδω ειναι ολο το ζουμι

και ενα λαθος το U7(4002BP) ειναι (4072ΒΡ)
γα*ω τις μπυρες μου μεσα ...
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Vegeta

psycoclan1 δεν ξερω εαν αυτο το σχημα που σου εκανε ο GEWKWN ειναι σωστο ή οχι ( το πιο πιθανον να ειναι ) αλλα πριν το παρεις και το αντιγραψεις ετσι ξερα καλο θα ηταν για σενα να δεις και τι μπορεις να κανεις μονος σου. γιατι καλες οι ετοιμες λυσεις αλλα αν ηταν το παραδωσεις απλα και να φυγεις δεν θα πειραζε τιποτα, ειπες οτι θα πρεπει να το παρουσιασεις και σε powerpoint. εκει λογικα δεν θα πεις μονο αυτα που σου εχει γραψει ο GEWKWN πανω στο σχημα. δεν θα σου παρει και πολυ, ενα απογευματακι αντε δυο εαν σου ειναι δυσκολα και εχεις περιθωριο 3 μηνες. εμενα για παραδειγμα περισσοτερη ωρα θα μου επαιρνε να ελεγξω εαν τα σχηματα αυτα ειναι σωστα παρα να κανω ενα δικο μου.
απλα λεω την γνωμη μου και κανε οτι θες...

----------


## GEWKWN

φιλε Vegeta συνφωνω μαζι σου!
Για αυτο και εγραψα μια περιγραφη του 
κυκλωματος ...
Αν θελει αυτο το κυκλωμα θα πρεπει να το διαβασει ...

----------


## psycoclan1

GEWKWN και Vegeta. Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τη βοηθεια.
Ολο αυτο το καιρο ελειπα κ σημερα ειδα τις απαντησεις σας. Εχω κανει κ εγω μια μελετη πανω σε αυτο το κυκλωμα κ κατεληξα στο εξης. Το ασανσερ αποτελειται(οπως ειπες κ εσυ GEWKWN) απο 3 μερη-το μηχανοστασιο, το φρεατιο και το θαλαμο-οποτε εχουμε κ λεμε :
1)μηχανοστασιο : 2 διακοπτες οι οποιοι θα κανουν την ανοδο κ τη καθοδο του θαλαμου(στη πραγματικοτητα οι διακοπτες αυτοι ειναι ενας κινητηρας που δουλευει δεξιοστροφα ή αριστεροστροφα, αναλογα με το αν κανει ανοδο ή καθοδο ο θαλαμος.
2)4 διακοπτες που θα βρισκονται μεσα στο θαλαμο οι οποιοι θα πηγαινουν το ασανσερ στον οροφο που επιθυμει ο χρηστης. Επισης θα χρειαστουμε αλλους 4, 1 για καθε οροφο εξω απο το ασανσερ, απο τους οποιους θα γινεται κληση κ ο θαλαμος θα πηγαινει.
3)4 τερματικοι διακοπτες οι οποιοι θα ειναι τοποθετημενοι στο φρεατιο-λιγο πριν την πορτα- κ θα ελεγχουν αν το ασανσερ ειναι πισω απο τη πορτα, αν το ασανσερ ειναι σε μικροτερο οροφο οποτε αν γινει κληση-ειτε απο μεσα,ειτε απ' εξω-να κανουν ανοδο κ αντιστοιχα καθοδο ή τιποτα απο τα δυο.
4)2 διακοπτες. Ο 1 θα ελεγχει αν οι πορτες ειναι κλειστες κ θα ειναι ο βασικος ελεγκτης για το αν ο θαλαμος θα κανει κινηση. Σε περιπτωση που αυτος ο διακοπτης ειναι ανοικτος, ο θαλαμος ακινητοποιειται. Ο 2ος διακοπτης θα ελεγχει αν οι πορτες θα πρεπει να ειναι ανοικτες.
5)LED κινησεως. Αυτα τα LED θα τοποθετηθουν μεσα στον θαλαμο κ θα ενημερωνουν τον χρηστη οτι το ασανσερ κινειται κ προς τα που-πανω,κατω- ή αν κανει σταση.
6)7-segment display : θα τοποθετηθει στο ασανσερ κ θα δειχνει καθε στιγμη σε ποιον οροφο βρισκεται ο θαλαμος. Οι αριθμοι που θα δειχνει θα ειναι 1-2-3-4. 

Τα εχω κανει στο multisim 10 τα κυκλωματα(τα σχεδια ειναι στο αλλο pc αν θελετε να τα δειτε πειτε μου να τα μεταφερω κ να σας τα στειλω) μεχρι στιγμης δουλευουν ολα ικανοποιητικα. Τα 3 μερη τα εχω συνδεσει κ εχει γινει ενα κυκλωμα. Εχω ομως προβλημα στο 7-segment display. Διαβασα σε ενα βιβλιο ψηφιακων-του Tokheim- οτι για να λειτουργησει σωστα χρειαζεται BCD Decoders, συγκεκριμενα τον 74147 και τον 7447-ο ενας μετατρεπει τον δυαδικο σε δεκαδικο κ ο αλλος ξανα σε δυαδικο για να δουλεψει το display(φυσικα εβαλα κ τις αντιστασεις των 150Ω)-αλλα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι απολυτως λαθος. Ουτε καν αναβει ο ενδεικτης. Εγω κανω λαθος το ξερω αλλα δε μπορω να βρω τη λυση.

----------


## paul21

Γεια σε όλους ,
Έχω μια εργασία και χρειάζομαι το κύκλωμα ελέγχου ανελκυστήρα(όχι με λογικές πύλες).Μήπως μπορείτε να μου το στείλετε???
Ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## fmav

> Γεια σε όλους ,
> Έχω μια εργασία και χρειάζομαι το κύκλωμα ελέγχου ανελκυστήρα(όχι με λογικές πύλες).Μήπως μπορείτε να μου το στείλετε???
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ..



Να στο στείλουμε έτοιμο εννοείς ή να σε βοηθήσουμε να σχεδιάσεις ένα εσύ? Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θέλεις και το κείμενο, ή αρκεί μόνο η έτοιμη πλακέτα?

----------


## paul21

> Να στο στείλουμε έτοιμο εννοείς ή να σε βοηθήσουμε να σχεδιάσεις ένα εσύ? Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θέλεις και το κείμενο, ή αρκεί μόνο η έτοιμη πλακέτα?



Απλά θέλω να του ρίξω μια ματιά και να καταλάβω πως λειτουργεί.Αν γίνεται μπορείτε να μου το στείλετε έτοιμο!...την πλακέτα περισσότερο (αν είναι εύκολο ...δε λέω όχι και στο κείμενο  :Rolleyes: )
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## stom

http://www.fastfoodelectronics.org

----------


## fmav

> Απλά θέλω να του ρίξω μια ματιά και να καταλάβω πως λειτουργεί.Αν γίνεται μπορείτε να μου το στείλετε έτοιμο!...την πλακέτα περισσότερο (αν είναι εύκολο ...δε λέω όχι και στο κείμενο )
> Ευχαριστώ



Βεβαίως, κανένα πρόβλημα. Είναι εργασία για μάθημα, ή πτυχιακή για τη σχολή σου? Αλήθεια, που σπουδάζεις (σχολή, έτος, χώρα)?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Απλά θέλω να του ρίξω μια ματιά και να καταλάβω πως λειτουργεί.Αν γίνεται μπορείτε να μου το στείλετε έτοιμο!...την πλακέτα περισσότερο (αν είναι εύκολο ...δε λέω όχι και στο κείμενο )
> Ευχαριστώ



μπλε καλο κοκκινο κακο... μηπως θελεις και καμια γκομενα? εχω μια ξανθια.. σου κανει?

----------


## paul21

> Βεβαίως, κανένα πρόβλημα. Είναι εργασία για μάθημα, ή πτυχιακή για τη σχολή σου? Αλήθεια, που σπουδάζεις (σχολή, έτος, χώρα)?



Φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Για μαθημα ...εργασια ειναι (βασικα μας ζητησε να βρουμε το κυκλωμα ελεγχου ανελκυστηρα και να  τον προγραμματισουμε με ενα plc) .Στην ξανθη , στο ΔΠΘ σπουδαζω... στο τμημα ηλεκτρολογων ,τεταρτο ετος ειμαι.

----------


## fmav

> Φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Για μαθημα ...εργασια ειναι (βασικα μας ζητησε να βρουμε το κυκλωμα ελεγχου ανελκυστηρα και να τον προγραμματισουμε με ενα plc) .Στην ξανθη , στο ΔΠΘ σπουδαζω... στο τμημα ηλεκτρολογων ,τεταρτο ετος ειμαι.



Σας ζήτησε δηλαδή να βρείτε ένα έτοιμο κύκλωμα (πλακέτα), ή να το σχεδιάσετε εσείς? 
Το κύκλωμα που θέλεις, θέλεις να είναι έτοιμο και προγραμματισμένο με PLC, ή μπορείς να το προγραμματίσεις μετά μόνος σου?

Δώσε αν θέλεις την περιγραφή της εργασίας που σας έδωσε ο καθηγητής σου και πες μας τι χρειάζεσαι (ή τι θα ήθελες) από εμάς, γιατί το "πλακέτα ελέγχου" είναι κάπως γενικό και αόριστο.

----------


## paul21

> Σας ζήτησε δηλαδή να βρείτε ένα έτοιμο κύκλωμα (πλακέτα), ή να το σχεδιάσετε εσείς? 
> Το κύκλωμα που θέλεις, θέλεις να είναι έτοιμο και προγραμματισμένο με PLC, ή μπορείς να το προγραμματίσεις μετά μόνος σου?
> 
> Δώσε αν θέλεις την περιγραφή της εργασίας που σας έδωσε ο καθηγητής σου και πες μας τι χρειάζεσαι (ή τι θα ήθελες) από εμάς, γιατί το "πλακέτα ελέγχου" είναι κάπως γενικό και αόριστο.



Μας ζητησε να βρουμε το κυκλωμα ελεγχου ενος ανελκυστηρα και να γραψουμε το προγραμμα στο plc ....Εγω θελω μονο το κυκλωμα ελεγχου! ..τον προγραμματισμο θα τον κανω μονος μου..

----------


## 167vasgio

τώρα εγω που είχα βγαλει τα μάτια μου να την κάνω (όχι οτι είναι δύσκολο αλλά θέλει ώρες),δικαιολογούμαι που νιώθω μ@λ@κ@ς όσο διαβάζω το θέμα??

----------


## paul21

> τώρα εγω που είχα βγαλει τα μάτια μου να την κάνω (όχι οτι είναι δύσκολο αλλά θέλει ώρες),δικαιολογούμαι που νιώθω μ@λ@κ@ς όσο διαβάζω το θέμα??



Εγω δε λεω να μου τη κανετε την εργασια!!!!...Ο καθηγητης μας ειπε να ψαξουμε και να βρουμε το κυκλωμα ελεγχου ενος ανελκυστηρα και επειδη δε μπορω να το βρω πουθενα στο internet ζητησα αν μπορει καποιος να μου το δωσει!!!!! αυτα.....

----------


## 167vasgio

> Εγω δε λεω να μου τη κανετε την εργασια!!!!...Ο καθηγητης μας ειπε να ψαξουμε και να βρουμε το κυκλωμα ελεγχου ενος ανελκυστηρα και επειδη δε μπορω να το βρω πουθενα στο internet ζητησα αν μπορει καποιος να μου το δωσει!!!!! αυτα.....



Παύλο για το αρχικό θέμα την έχω την απορία, όχι για το δικό σου, είμαστε σε διαφορετικές σχολές.,.αν και εκεί πιστεύω πως θα υπάρχει κάποιος με τις ίδιες ανησυχίες

----------


## fmav

> Μας ζητησε να βρουμε το κυκλωμα ελεγχου ενος ανελκυστηρα και να γραψουμε το προγραμμα στο plc ....Εγω θελω μονο το κυκλωμα ελεγχου! ..τον προγραμματισμο θα τον κανω μονος μου..



Παύλο, δεν μας τα λες και πολύ καλά...
Διευκρίνησε: ποιό είναι το κύκλωμα ελέγχου και τι πρέπει να κάνει, από που υποτίθεται θα πρέπει να το βρείτε και
το plc που εμπλέκεται στην όλη ιστορία, γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και τα δύο. 
Καλό θα είναι να διαβάσεις την εκφώνηση της εργασίας και να καταλάβεις τι ζητάει. Απ'ότι φαίνεται ούτε την εκφώνηση δεν έχεις διαβάσει καλά καλά. Διάβασέ την, κατανόησέ την και προσπάθησε να βάλεις τα πράγματα σε μία τάξη. Ψάξε στο google, στα βιβλία σου (τα οποία είναι αρκετά, είναι καλά και είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ), ενημερώσου. Μετά ξαναθέσε το ερώτημά σου και θα σε βοηθήσουμε.
Έτοιμα κυκλώματα ελέγχου ανελκυστήρων δεν υπάρχουν, παρά μόνο custom σχεδιάσεις από εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν ασανσέρ και οι οποίες σχεδόν πάντα βασίζονται σε μικροελεγκτή (στην Ξάνθη η εταιρία Lamda Electronics σχεδιάζει ελεγκτές ασανσέρ). Οπότε ο καθηγητής σου (μάλλον ο Μουρούτσος είναι φαντάζομαι) κάτι άλλο εννοεί με το "βρείτε ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου ανελκυστήρα". Το plc είναι σε θέση να παίξει το ρόλο του κυκλώματος ελέγχου από μόνο του, οπότε πραγματικά, τα στοιχεία που δίνεις δεν είναι αρκετά.

Μηχανικός σπουδάζεις, δεν επιτρέπεται να κάνεις τόσο ασαφείς ερωτήσεις και πολύ περισσότερο δεν επιτρέπεται, εδώ και τέσσερα ποστ που προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι ζητάς, να μην με έχεις κάνει να καταλάβω ακόμη.

----------


## patirgerasimos

Αρχικά, εκφώνηση δεν υπάρχει το θεμα της εργασίας ειναι να ελεγξουμε με plc συστοιχία ανελκυστήρων.. 2 ανελκυστήρες που θα κατεβαίνει εκείνος που είναι πιο κοντά κτλ + εναν ανελκυστήρα ειδικής χρήσης. 

Για να βγάλουμε το κώδικα στην stl για το plc (προτείναμε το s7-200, που έχουμε δουλέψει κ έχουμε το προσομοιωτή) θέλουμε τ*ο κύκλωμα ελέγχου το αυτοματισμού δλδ εκείνο με τα ρελέ του τις ανοικτές κ κλειστές επαφές κ όλα τα συναφή. 
* 
Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο; αριθμό ορόφων κ άλλες λεπτομέρειες δεν τις γνωρίζω. Ας είναι οτιδήποτε κ μετά μπορώ να το προσαρμόσω όπως το θέλει ο διδάσκων.

Ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------


## fmav

> Αρχικά, εκφώνηση δεν υπάρχει το θεμα της εργασίας ειναι να ελεγξουμε με plc συστοιχία ανελκυστήρων.. 2 ανελκυστήρες που θα κατεβαίνει εκείνος που είναι πιο κοντά κτλ + εναν ανελκυστήρα ειδικής χρήσης. 
> 
> Για να βγάλουμε το κώδικα στην stl για το plc (προτείναμε το s7-200, που έχουμε δουλέψει κ έχουμε το προσομοιωτή) θέλουμε τ*ο κύκλωμα ελέγχου το αυτοματισμού δλδ εκείνο με τα ρελέ του τις ανοικτές κ κλειστές επαφές κ όλα τα συναφή.* 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο; αριθμό ορόφων κ άλλες λεπτομέρειες δεν τις γνωρίζω. Ας είναι οτιδήποτε κ μετά μπορώ να το προσαρμόσω όπως το θέλει ο διδάσκων.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Καταρχάς να πω ότι ρώτησα τον "υπεύθυνο του κυλικείου" σας (μπορεί το deece.gr να έκλεισε, αλλά αυτός παραμένει στο "κυλικείο"), αν ο patirgerasimos είναι φίλος ή όχι, και μου απάντησε: φίλος. Οπότε έχω κάποια εξουσιοδότηση να βοηθήσω λίγο.

Λοιπόν, να βάλουμε λίγο τα πράγματα σε σειρά. Το κύκλωμα ελέγχου είναι το plc. Το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα του ανελκυστήρα είναι αυτό που ελέγχεται από το κύκλωμα ελέγχου, δηλαδή από το plc.
Εσείς απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω χρειάζεστε το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα του ανελκυστήρα. Αυτό θα αποτελείται από κινητήρες, διακόπτες (για την επιλογή ορόφου, καθώς και για ειδοποίηση του plc ότι έφτασε στον όροφο ή στο τέρμα κίνησης το κουβούκλιο), ρελέ και τροφοδοτικό. Ίσως και από κάποια ένδειξη του ορόφου με τη μορφή 7-segment LED display. Μένει λοιπόν να βρείτε, πως θα συνδεθούν όλα τα παραπάνω στο plc (το plc έχει ψηφιακές εισόδους και εξόδους, καθώς και αναλογικές εισόδους), να τα συνδέσετε και να γράψετε το πρόγραμμα ελέγχου.

Ερώτηση: από υλικά που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν, τι έχετε διαθέσιμα? Φαντάζομαι δε θα δουλέψετε σε πραγματικό σύστημα ασανσέρ, οπότε θα πρέπει να εξομοιώσετε ένα σύστημα σε μικρογραφία.

----------


## patirgerasimos

κοίτα επικρατεί ένα αλαλούμ... Σημερα του είπα ότι δεν βρήκαμε πίνακα.. και είπε να βρούμε στοιχεία για το πως δουλεύει το ανσασέρ τι διακόπτες χρειάζονται συνθήκες που πρέπει να πληρούνται για να λειτουργήσει κλπ... Δηλαδή έναν αλγόριθμο λειτουργίας...

Όταν λες υλικά που έχουμε διαθέσιμα τι εννοείς;;

----------


## fmav

> Όταν λες υλικά που έχουμε διαθέσιμα τι εννοείς;;



Εννοώ κινητήρες, διακόπτες, ρελέ, μηχανικά μέρη, γενικά οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στην κατασκευή μικρογραφίας ασανσέρ.
Εκτός αν περιοριστείτε σε simulation τελικά...

----------


## patirgerasimos

ναι δεν προκειται να γίνει κατασκευή μοντέλου( τουλαχιστον αυτο ξέρω μέχρι τώρα) πιθανόν να γίνει προσομοίωση στο simulink αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι το βιομηχανικό σχέδιο αυτοματισμού, ο κωδικάς στο plc για τον έλεγχο του ανελκυστήρα και πληροφορίες για το πως θα δουλεύει πως θα λαμβάνονται οι αποφάσεις κτλ..

----------


## fmj90

> .. Εχω ομως προβλημα στο 7-segment display. Διαβασα σε ενα βιβλιο ψηφιακων-του Tokheim- οτι για να λειτουργησει σωστα χρειαζεται BCD Decoders, συγκεκριμενα τον 74147 και τον 7447-ο ενας μετατρεπει τον δυαδικο σε δεκαδικο κ ο αλλος ξανα σε δυαδικο για να δουλεψει το display(φυσικα εβαλα κ τις αντιστασεις των 150Ω)-αλλα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι απολυτως λαθος. Ουτε καν αναβει ο ενδεικτης. Εγω κανω λαθος το ξερω αλλα δε μπορω να βρω τη λυση.



σίγουρα πρέπει να είναι display? δε θα μπορουσε για λογους ευκολίας να έχει αριθμημένα LEDs με αισθητήρα σε κάθε όροφο που θα ενεργοποιεί το κατάλληλο LED? :P

----------


## FILMAN

> σίγουρα πρέπει να είναι display? δε θα μπορουσε για λογους ευκολίας να έχει αριθμημένα LEDs με αισθητήρα σε κάθε όροφο που θα ενεργοποιεί το κατάλληλο LED? :P



Δεν χρειάζεσαι ολοκληρωμένα για να κάνεις αποκωδικοποίηση από δεκαδικό σε 7 segment. Μπορείς να το κάνεις με διόδους και αντιστάσεις. Φυσικά και γίνεται και με ολοκληρωμένα (κάνεις το δεκαδικό δυαδικό με κωδικοποιητές προτεραιότητος όπως ο 74147 που ανέφερες ή το 4532, και μετά κάνεις το δυαδικό 7 segment με τους κατάλληλους αποκωδικοποιητές π.χ. το 7447 που είπες και πολλά άλλα, π.χ. 4511, 4543 κ.ά.) Μήπως το display που έβαλες δεν σου άναψε επειδή ήταν κοινής καθόδου;

----------


## 167vasgio

πάρε μια ιδέα από αυτό που είχα κάνει εγώ 

Όπου

1.     Διακόπτες ελεγχόμενοι από την κάθε χρονική στιγμή θέση του θαλάμου.
2.     διακόπτες κλήσης του θαλάμου.
3.     κύκλωμα LED για την ένδειξη της θέσης του θαλάμου κάθε χρονική στιγμή.
4.     κύκλωμα LED για την ένδειξη της πιθανότητας συμφωνίας του ορόφου θέσης και του ορόφου προς τον οποίο υπήρχε αίτημα μετακίνησης του θαλάμου
5.     κύκλωμα LED για την ένδειξη της θέσης του θαλάμου σε ενδιάμεση κατάσταση μεταξύ δυο οροφών.
6.     κύκλωμα LED για την ταυτόχρονη ένδειξη της θέσης του θαλάμου του ανελκυστήρα και των οροφών προς τους οποίους υπήρξε αίτημα μετακίνησης.
7.     κύκλωμα LED του ενδείκτη επτά τομέων.

----------


## fmav

> ναι δεν προκειται να γίνει κατασκευή μοντέλου( τουλαχιστον αυτο ξέρω μέχρι τώρα) πιθανόν να γίνει προσομοίωση στο simulink αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει είναι το βιομηχανικό σχέδιο αυτοματισμού, ο κωδικάς στο plc για τον έλεγχο του ανελκυστήρα και πληροφορίες για το πως θα δουλεύει πως θα λαμβάνονται οι αποφάσεις κτλ..



Ναι, τελικά υπάρχει μάλλον ένα πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας. Από συζήτηση για έτοιμη πλακέτα ελέγχου ανελκυστήρα, τώρα ξαφνικά πήγαμε στο simulink...
Πραγματικά, ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο και ποια η απορία...

----------

